# رد الشماس بطرس على الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة



## سرجيوُس (24 يوليو 2011)

شاهد فضيحة المدعو وسام ,على يد شماس فالكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية
علشان يبطل يكذب ويقول انه بيتصل بالقسوس والاساقفة
ونشكر الادمن الشماس بطرس (ELSHMAS-BOTROS) 
 *[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6XZq47aoxc
*​*[FONT=&quot]اكبر فضيحه لوسام عبدالله

*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgeoUmPuikI&feature=related
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رد الشماس بطرس على وسام عبدالله فى محاولاته نفى الصلب من الانجيل

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZhYKGED8jA&feature=related[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  رد الشماس بطرس على وسام عبدالله فى من هم كتبة الاناجيل  وهل بولس رسول المسيح

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBA-CRbdi4A&feature=related[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  رد الشماس بطرس على وسام عبدالله وكشف جهل وسام بالكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

*حلوين اوى انا لسه مسمعتهمش للاخر بس البداية حلوة بس نزلهم احسن على شكل يوتيوب علشان اللى عايز يتفرج عليهم مباشرة من الصفحة هنا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]v6XZq47aoxc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PZhYKGED8jA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BgeoUmPuikI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yBA-CRbdi4A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 يوليو 2011)

هما يوتيوب اسمعهم وقولى رئيك
شكرا لك اريجانوس
يا ريت تنشرو الفديوهات دى


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يوليو 2011)

وتستمر فضايح الشيخ الحبيب الكئيب وسام على يد الشماس بطرس
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnRJbh7XPQg


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يوليو 2011)

_*ELSHMAS-BOTROS:*_  انتظروا الفضيحه الكبرى للمدعو وسام عبدالله وكشفه امام الجميع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bnRJbh7XPQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ملاك السماء (27 يوليو 2011)

*انا موش راضيين يتحملوا عندي موش عارفه ليه اعمل ايه بقى...*


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> *انا موش راضيين يتحملوا عندي موش عارفه ليه اعمل ايه بقى...*


استعملى المتصفح اكسبلور
وشوفى نسخة الدون لود الى عندك
**المهم سمعتى الرد وايه رئيك فيه**


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> استعملى المتصفح اكسبلور
> وشوفى نسخة الدون لود الى عندك
> **المهم سمعتى الرد وايه رئيك فيه**


*اه سمعته و الرد حلو قوي و الشماس بطرس بين لنا كلنا انه حتى موش قارئ في الانجيل من اساسه ده ملقط بعض الحاجات اللي فيه و كل ده عشان يشكك في مصداقية الكتاب المقدس دا حتى موش عارف التفسير بتاع الاصحاحات اللي قالها و فاهم كده بالويم و فاهم غلط كمان *


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> استعملى المتصفح اكسبلور
> وشوفى نسخة الدون لود الى عندك
> **المهم سمعتى الرد وايه رئيك فيه**


*اه سمعته و الرد حلو قوي و الشماس بطرس بين لنا كلنا انه حتى موش قارئ في الانجيل من اساسه ده ملقط بعض الحاجات اللي فيه و كل ده عشان يشكك في مصداقية الكتاب المقدس دا حتى موش عارف التفسير بتاع الاصحاحات اللي قالها و فاهم كده بالويم و فاهم غلط كمان *


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 يوليو 2011)

طب كويس

الرب معك

ويا ريت تبطل الكذب علشان متروحش النار


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 أغسطس 2011)

اتمني يتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع ونضع كل الفيديوهات هنا للرد علي وسام الحلوف


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت يا اريجانوس
بس انت يا ريت تنزل الفديوهات بدل النكات فالموضوع
علشان الناس تستفيد اكتر
الرب معك


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmR9kHkKHaU
كشف جهل وسام عبدالله وفضح كذبه العلنى بالصوت والصوره


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rmR9kHkKHaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 أغسطس 2011)

: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvuCviH-oDA


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2011)

المحاضرات دي بتكون ايام اية ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 أغسطس 2011)

الاحد من كل اسبوع الساعه العاشره مساءا


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3_PPeEqBY 
  رد الشماس بطرس على الشيخ وسام عبدالله وكشف جهله وكذبه العلنى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للشماس على قوة الرد الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iic_GdbOdmE&feature=related

اليكم كشف جهل غرفه الشيخ وسام عبدالله بالكتاب المقدس بالدليل والبرهان وانتظروا المزيد   وسقوط غرفته 

بنعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح سوف نعرض بالدليل والبرهان كل الاكاذيب والجهالات التى تدور فى غرفه وسام  لفضح جهلهم بالكتاب المقدس

ونُعلم الجميع  اننا  قمنا بتسجيل كل مايدور فى غرفه وسام عبدالله من اكاذيب وجهل وتدليس على الكتاب المقدس وسوف نعرضه امام الجميع لفضح جهل المدعو وسام وكل ادامن غرفته  اما الجميع بالدليل والبرهان 

انتظروا وصلوا من اجلنا


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/Q17ZYNPQ8O 
وتستمر ضربات الشماس بطرس للمدعو وسام عبدالله وكشف جهله بالدليل وهو وكل غرفته   وانتظروا المزيد


----------

